# necking down/resizing brass



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am wanting to start reloading .264 Win Mag rounds, and someone told me that i could resize 7mm Rem Mag brass. First off, is this true? THeir dimentions look identical. Secondly, how do i do that? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I cannot verify for you the dimensions without going to my books, but it sounds right. I have resized 30-06 down to 270 and 308 down to 260. With both of those, all you have to do is run them through the die as normal. The ones I did I didn't even have to trim. I am confident that if the dimensions other than at the neck (including the angle of the shoulder) are the same, that is all that you need to do. Measure them after and trim if necessary.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

If the deminsions are not exactly the same, it is easier if the brass needs to expand slightly. You would neck down exactly to the proper length at the top of the shoulder, then fireform with a fireforming load, usually just a reduced pressure load. That's what I did to reform brass from 35 Whelen to 338-06 JDJ.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

Hagfan72,
You can neck down 7mm Rem Mag or 338 Win Mag to 264 Win Mag (its much easier with 7mm brass)in your 264 dies with no problems.The 7mm Mag is based on the 264 case anyway.
The only other advice I can give is to use graphite powder on the INSIDE of the necks to allow the expander to pass through the necks easily,this helps eliminate the necks growing longer on one side.
Once all your brass is done,find the shortest out of that batch and trim the rest the same.
Good Luck.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks a bunch guys. Now another stupid question, when resizing the brass, all I have to do is run a 7mm case up into the 264 die?

Sorry to sound so uninformed, but i am WAY NEW to the reloading game.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Yup, but you better lube it first.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Not that easy. The cases will need to be trimmed and the necks will probably need to be turned. Ive found it easier in the past to use a forming/trim die for the first pass. Trying to do everything in one step doesnt always work really well.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

fishless said:


> Not that easy. The cases will need to be trimmed and the necks will probably need to be turned. Ive found it easier in the past to use a forming/trim die for the first pass. Trying to do everything in one step doesnt always work really well.


In a standard hunting rifle with a standard chamber,IMO the necks won"t need to be turned,they should have about .004"-.006" clearance.Which will reduce maybe .001" once a bullet is seated in the brass.
Hagfan72,trust me you won't need to go to 'benchrest' processes in a hunting rifle.Just follow my previous outline and you won't hit any snags.I have been handloading MAGNUMS for almost 20 years!
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper: :roll:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

One additional suggestion. If you are using brass that has been fired multiple times (new brass is better), you might want to anneal the case necks so that the brass is softer through the resizing process. 
It's a small thing in what you want to do as the jump from 7mm to .264 is not that great (0.5mm).
Pete


----------

